# Pairing with menthol



## aktorsyl

I'm busy working on a pairing list for menthol (including koolada), and I'm curious what fruit(s) you've paired with it successfully?

I know Lychee is a pretty popular one. I've heard good things about apricot too (wouldn't have guessed that one).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cespian

Both Menthol and Koolada kinda pairs well with any fruit. Although, I generally use menthol for spikey/hard/light fruits and Koolada for Sweeter/Soft/Dark/Hairy fruits.

Eg of how I choose between the 2 (where the flavour mentioned is the main attraction):
Menthol:
Apple
Pineapple
Watermelon (not candy-ish)
White Grape
White Peach
Pear
Lychee
Ripe Strawberry
Dragon Fruit

Koolada:
Melons (Honeydew included)
Paw Paw
Apricot
Plum
Red/Black grapes
Peach
Berries
Banana (well, banana is a berry, but anyways)
Candy-like fruits

I dont like that the eucalyptusness of the menthol kills the sweetness of some fruits (for me at least) and hence subbing with Koolada in those cases to provide the "cool" without the "taste".

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## aktorsyl

Cespian said:


> Both Menthol and Koolada kinda pairs well with any fruit. Although, I generally use menthol for spikey/hard/light fruits and Koolada for Sweeter/Soft/Dark/Hairy fruits.
> 
> Eg of how I choose between the 2 (where the flavour mentioned is the main attraction):
> Menthol:
> Apple
> Pineapple
> Watermelon (not candy-ish)
> White Grape
> White Peach
> Pear
> Lychee
> Ripe Strawberry
> Dragon Fruit
> 
> Koolada:
> Melons (Honeydew included)
> Paw Paw
> Apricot
> Plum
> Red/Black grapes
> Peach
> Berries
> Banana (well, banana is a berry, but anyways)
> Candy-like fruits
> 
> I dont like that the eucalyptusness of the menthol kills the sweetness of some fruits (for me at least) and hence subbing with Koolada in those cases to provide the "cool" without the "taste".


Very nice list! I've been toying with the idea of trying a peach+apricot+lychee+koolada mix. The peach&apricot combo makes sense, but throwing the lychee in there might make it shine (or might turn it into a hideous slop, but who knows). The flavour profiles are vastly different, so at the very least it would be interesting.

Basically what I have down as mixing options are:

Peach & apricot w/ koolada
Blueberry & blackberry & lychee w/ koolada
Peach & apricot & lychee w/ koolada

The pure menthol I haven't given much thought yet. I'm a fan of koolada but not the minty tones of menthol itself.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Feliks Karp

The only thing you pair menthol with is the drain.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 5 | Disagree 1


----------



## RichJB

That awkward moment when @Feliks Karp and @Silver meet. Ten yards apart. At dawn. In a field. With pistols drawn.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 9


----------



## Feliks Karp

RichJB said:


> That awkward moment when @Feliks Karp and @Silver meet. Ten yards apart. At dawn. In a field. With pistols drawn.



Jeez yeah I'm basically forming a gang for @Stosta .

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Cespian

Feliks Karp said:


> The only thing you pair menthol with is the drain.



Drain A.K.A TFA Honey

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stosta

I have to be honest I think everything needs menthol.

I once got mixed up between my Debbie Does Donuts and XXX setups, and ended up mixing them... I enjoyed it a lot!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Cespian

Stosta said:


> I have to be honest I think everything needs menthol.
> 
> I once got mixed up between my Debbie Does Donuts and XXX setups, and ended up mixing them... I enjoyed it a lot!




Nooooo! absolutely not! Litchi Chocolate Doughnut Menthol...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Stosta

Cespian said:


> Nooooo! absolutely not! Litchi Chocolate Doughnut Menthol...
> 
> View attachment 94777


Hahaha! Actually I must correct that I think it was @Sickboy77 's CID and XXX. Rather think of it as a fruit-stuffed donut, covered in ice-cream and a light dusting of cinnamon... And menthol

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Greyz

Feliks Karp said:


> Jeez yeah I'm basically forming a gang for @Stosta .



Gang meet up is still Saturday morning right? Do we kill him before or after breakfast?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Feliks Karp

Greyz said:


> Gang meet up is still Saturday morning right? Do we kill him before or after breakfast?



OH MY WORD NOW HE KNOWS, HOW THE HELL AM I SUPPOSED TO SNEAK UP AND BEAT HIM WITHOUT THE SNEAK PART!

 Time for plan B...

*but yes first we sip lattes then get to the brutality.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Greyz

Feliks Karp said:


> OH MY WORD NOW HE KNOWS, HOW THE HELL AM I SUPPOSED TO SNEAK UP AND BEAT HIM WITHOUT THE SNEAK PART!
> 
> Time for plan B...
> 
> *but yes first we sip lattes then get to the brutality.



Plan B? Slip something in the Latte???

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Christos

Greyz said:


> Plan B? Slip something in the Latte???


Uncle @Feliks Karp will slip 5 viagras in @Stosta latte....

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Feliks Karp

Christos said:


> Uncle @Feliks Karp will slip 5 viagras in @Stosta latte....



Can you hear that @Christos ? It sounds like ice starting to crack.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## baardbek

Feliks Karp said:


> Jeez yeah I'm basically forming a gang for @Stosta .


You are forcing me to step back to my dark and deep down youth. Went and dusted to and polished my spiked and knuckle dusters, all 10 flick knives, nanchaka sticks. NOW I AM READY TO GO AND JOIN SILVER AND ALL OTHER PROPERTIES MENTHOL MAD PEOPLE MONSTERS TO DEFEND THE WORLD OF MENTHOL

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## baardbek

baardbek said:


> You are forcing me to step back to my dark and deep down youth. Went and dusted to and polished my spiked and knuckle dusters, all 10 flick knives, nanchaka sticks. NOW I AM READY TO GO AND JOIN SILVER AND ALL OTHER PROPERTIES MENTHOL MAD PEOPLE MONSTERS TO DEFEND THE WORLD OF MENTHOL


Stuff predictive texts. It makes me sound much more sane than I am

Reactions: Funny 4


----------

